# Samsung C24FG73 / Freesync Nvidia



## xcvxc (15. Januar 2019)

Hi,
hat jemand den oben genannten Monitor in Kombination mit einer nvdia gpu und kann sagen wie gut freesync mit dem neuen treiber funktioniert?


----------



## HisN (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Ich will nix sagen, aber erfährt man das nicht eher nach ein paar Tagen, wenn man auch die Chance hatte tatsächlich mal ein paar Games zu testen, und nicht nach ein paar Stunden, wo man es vielleicht gerade geschafft hat den Treiber zu installieren, zu konfigurieren und ein Game zu starten?


----------



## xcvxc (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich will nix sagen, aber erfährt man das nicht eher nach ein paar Tagen, wenn man auch die Chance hatte tatsächlich mal ein paar Games zu testen, und nicht nach ein paar Stunden, wo man es vielleicht gerade geschafft hat den Treiber zu installieren, zu konfigurieren und ein Game zu starten?



ehm, treiber installieren und spiele testen. Ich vermute, dass es nicht so schwer sein kann. Treiber installieren dauert auch nicht lang


----------



## 0ssi (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Wird wohl funktionieren aber halt nur mit Response Time auf Standard also ohne Blur Reduction mit leichtem Schlieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Aber das ist doch grundsätzlich so .. also unabhängig ob grün oder rot.

Edit: Um nochmal auf meinen ersten Post zurückzukommen. 
Ich hab jetzt schon so viele Probleme mit dem VRR gelesen, die vom verwendeten Windows oder den getesteten Games abhängen. DAS alles dann noch auf einen Monitor runterzubrechen ist mehr als ..... lächerlich. Weil das wohl des kleinste Teil im großen Puzzle ist.
Genau darauf wollte ich übrigens hinaus, auch wenn man das nicht sofort versteht.


----------



## canx66 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Also ich habe diesen Monitor und habe es probiert mit einer RTX 2070 - Leider gab es ein paar Probleme: Das Bild hatte öfter so einen "Freeze" also er hing ein paar Millisekunden im Standbild, vor Allem wenn ich die auf den oberen Rand des Bildschirms geschoben habe. Zusätzlich hat er irgendwie gestottert. Komisch zu erklären. ABER: Schnelle Spiele wie Fortnite sind unspielbar damit, leider. Hoffe die nächsten Treiber bringen Verbesserungen. (Vllt. sollte ich noch sagen, dass ich auf 2 Bildschirmen spiele).


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Probier doch mal bisschen rum, anstatt nur auf den Treiber zu hoffen. Also bspw. ohne zweiten Bildschirm, der sowieso Zicken macht, wenn er mit unterschiedlicher Frequenz läuft. Oder zwischen Fenster- und Vollbildmodus und Vsync oder Framelimit (im Treiber) zu wechseln.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Das hört sich für mich auch erst mal nach zwei Monitoren mit unterschiedlichen Refreshraten an, und dann vielleicht noch einen mit und einen ohne VRR ... das wäre dann wirklich kein Wunder wenn es Kopfsalat gibt


----------



## random (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Hat jetzt schon einer erfolgreich geschafft, diesen Monitor @144Hz & Freesync auf einer NVIDIA-Karte zum Laufen zu bringen? Überlege mir diesen für CS:GO anzuschaffen und habe eine GTX1070...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2019)

Da Gleiche wie immer.
[Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste


----------



## random (12. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da Gleiche wie immer.
> [Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste



Danke dir! Sorry, hatte im Eifer gestern die Suche nicht mehr bemüht - war seit 7 Jahre nicht mehr in einem Forum aktiv unterwegs...


----------



## artic48 (18. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen ich möchte mir einen neuen Gamer Monitor kaufen, Gameshardware hat den Samsung C24FG73 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/ getestet. 
Warum soll er so gut sein wenn viele Käufer Probleme mit den Einstellungen haben ? 
Und lohnt sich eher ein 144 hz oder doch lieber ein 240 hz Monitor ? Ich bin hin und her gerissen von den vielen Meinungen  

Ich habe eine MSI GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING X+ 8G Grafikkarte

Dann weiter unten auf der Seite habt ihr noch einen Viewsonic XG2530 vorgestellt manche Käufer berichten von einem lauten 
"Spulenviepen" und der Monitor von Viewsonic gibt es nicht überall zu kaufen


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

artic48 schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich eher ein 144 hz oder doch lieber ein 240 hz Monitor ?


Wenn du mehr als 144FPS darstellen möchtest dann brauchst du mehr als 144Hz.


----------



## artic48 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Danke Ossi das beantwortet nicht meine Frage. Dann die Frage anders gestellt: Ist ein 240 hz besser als ein 144 hz Monitor. 
Die einen sagen ja den Unterschied merkt man - andere wiederum meinen das der Unterschied kaum merklich ist. das irritiert mich. 
Und ich weiß nicht welchen Monitor zum zocken jetzt holen soll.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*

Es kommt drauf an, was/wie du zockst. Der Unterschied ist nicht so gewaltig wie zwischen 60 und 120/144 Hz. Bei 240 Hz ist man auf TN und Full HD beschränkt und es lohnt sich nur, wenn dir Bildqualität (was nicht heißen soll, dass sie so schlecht ist) nahezu egal ist und für Multiplayer-Shooter das geschmeidigste Bild für 200+ Fps brauchst.

Der C24FG73 ist mit gutem VA-Panel eher ein Allrounder und daher für den Otto Normalgamer eher geeignet als eine 240-Hz-Maschine.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung c24fg73 / freesync nvidia*



artic48 schrieb:


> Danke Ossi das beantwortet nicht meine Frage. Dann die Frage anders gestellt: Ist ein 240 hz besser als ein 144 hz Monitor.


Es hatte deine Frage beantwortet und jetzt stellst du sie in abgewandelter Form. Die Antwort lautet wieder: Ein 240Hz Monitor ist besser als Einer mit 144Hz wenn man mehr als 144FPS darstellen möchte.
Vielleicht erleuchtet dich der Hinweis, dass ein 240Hz Monitor mit Adaptive Sync bei 144FPS mit 144Hz läuft und es somit keinen Unterschied zu einem 144Hz Monitor gibt. Eindeutiger geht es leider nicht.
Aber um dich doch noch etwas zu verwirren der Zusatz, dass ein 240Hz Monitor ohne Sync immer besser ist denn je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) und zwar egal bei wie viel FPS.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Ein 240Hz Monitor verkürzt auch die Latenzzeit.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Mit oder ohne Sync ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Bitte, hört auf...


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Womit?
Ich hab doch nur gesagt, dass ein 240Hz Monitor die Latenzzeit verkürzt.


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Aber nur wenn man ohne Sync zockt oder wenn man mit Sync mehr als 144FPS hat weil sonst läuft er "nur" mit 144Hz und der Bildaufbau dauert genauso lange wie auf einem 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

240Hz sind 240Hz, egal ob da nun 83fps oder 546fps ankommen.
Und nein, ich rede nicht von Sync.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. März 2019)

Nochmal: BITTE!


----------



## 0ssi (18. März 2019)

Für schnelle Shooter würde ich auch sofort 240Hz kaufen und zwar den LG 27GK750F-B weil der kann als einziger 240Hz mit Blur Reduction ... schneller und schärfer geht nicht.


----------

